# The Talented Poet



## xiaoman (Jul 6, 2015)

Louyang's powerful poet-god's works
 inflames his reader's hearts with his words.
 Potent and just, a pen so rare,
 filling the sky with healthy, fresh air.

洛阳才子好诗篇，
激扬文字又一年。
铿锵给力铁笔在，
长使正气绕青天。

Louyang---Louyang,China：
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luoyang

 Writer: Xiaoman
 July 6， 2015


----------



## escorial (Jul 6, 2015)

cool piece


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 6, 2015)

xiaoman... your poem expresses eloquently exactly what every poet desires to do when writing a poem.. to excite, inspire, and give your reader something special... Thank you or sharing.. Peace...


----------



## inkwellness (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes, very cool


----------



## McJibbles (Jul 7, 2015)

Short and sweet. 

i like it.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jul 7, 2015)

Yup. Nice one.


----------

